# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Today's Goal - Beat Huckabee

## Green Mountain Boy

We can do this. Let's catch Huckabee and spoil his bomb.

----------


## kylejack

> We can do this. Let's catch Huckabee and spoil his bomb.


Can we do it...FOR THE CHILDREN?

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> Can we do it...FOR THE CHILDREN?


No...we are going even further. This is for the _childrens'_ children.

----------


## Original_Intent

Beat it? I say we triple it!

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

bump for the childrens' children

----------


## mfoley1

Kick it!

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Btt

----------


## Mark Rushmore

This is the thread that should have the action.

----------


## crslsc

I donated again today.

----------


## mfoley1

> This is the thread that should have the action.



good call!

----------


## jenius

Seeing that graph... 

I'm making a donation tonight.

----------


## TVMH

> This is the thread that should have the action.


Serendipity, perhaps?

If we really need to feed our own egos (which is not necessarily a bad thing from time to time), let's PROVE that we are the most nimble grassroots organization out there.

That November 20th deal has been out there for some time; we can show just how powerful we are by overtaking that day with just one day's notice.

Git'r done!

----------


## IRO-bot

Let's do it!

----------


## TVMH

> Let's do it!


You said "marmoset"...LOLZ!!1!!!!11

----------


## Original_Intent

> Serendipity, perhaps?
> 
> If we really need to feed our own egos (which is not necessarily a bad thing from time to time), let's PROVE that we are the most nimble grassroots organization out there.
> 
> That November 20th deal has been out there for some time; we can show just how powerful we are by overtaking that day with just one day's notice.
> 
> Git'r done!


Yesterday would have been one days notice. This is *no* notice and giving them better than a half day's head start!

----------


## kylejack

You know what I love?

I love how crushing Huckabee motivates us far more than an e-mail from the campaign.  Stuff like this is how I know we're going to win.

----------


## Mark Rushmore

Up up up

----------


## TVMH

> You know what I love?
> 
> I love how crushing Huckabee motivates us far more than an e-mail from the campaign.  Stuff like this is how I know we're going to win.


Nothing wrong with bit of harmless competitive fun, is there?

----------


## kylejack

> We do it first.  We do it best.  We do it when we like.


This makes a good slogan.

More than ever hour after our work is NEVER OVER.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

The gap has closed by about $20,000!  GO GO GO!  Ron Paul's line is going straight up to the top!

----------


## Paulitician

Mmm... Schmuckabee is going down.

----------


## davidhperry

> No...we are going even further. This is for the childrens' children.


Heck yeah!




> I love how crushing Huckabee motivates us far more than an e-mail from the campaign. Stuff like this is how I know we're going to win.


I know - it's hilarious.  Let's nail him to the wall today.

----------


## kylejack

Doesn't the weekly chart for this week look like a dinosaur right now?

http://www.ronpaulgraphs.com/lastweek_vs_thisweek.html

Watch out Huckabee, we're sending our Brontosaurus!

----------


## Jimmy

I bumped it alittle...Need some help people

----------


## TVMH

What's the link for that comparison chart?

This is gonna be fun.

----------


## krott5333

i just donated $25

----------


## Mark Rushmore

Today the market speaks.

----------


## Jimmy

> What's the link for that comparison chart?
> 
> This is gonna be fun.


+1

----------


## Original_Intent

If you ever wanted to give Chuck Norris a boot to the head, today is your chance!

----------


## kylejack

> What's the link for that comparison chart?
> 
> This is gonna be fun.





> +1


http://www.ronpaulgraphs.com/rp_vs_huck_today.html

----------


## Matthew Zak

If you're living paycheck to paycheck, think of a way you can cut some corners until payday. 

Then donate that difference to Ron Paul.

I donated _before_ I started thinking of a way to make it up... still don't know, exactly...

----------


## waterproof

> They were reaching their million dollar goal for the month. It will level out in a little bit.


Where can you see their totals?

----------


## TVMH

> Man o Man, I hope it wasn't because I sent the graph to fox news. Bet they're doin this to spite us. Gosh guys, I'm sorry. They wrote a huckabee article and I just had to show them they were wrong. I am soooooo sorry!


Dude, you sending an e-mail does not really change what is happening...all you are doing is pointing out what is going on.  What other people do is entirely up to them.

I see today as a complete victory in a very microcosmic sense...we had a little fun with an impromptu fundraising basketball game.

Nothing wrong with having a little fun...no nose-rubbing...just good competitive fun.

----------


## akovacs

on huckabee's website.

Reaching that was one of their goals today.

----------


## jashepard

they seemed to have leveled out 30,000 lead still

----------


## waterproof

Why the panick? because they got a good 15 minutes? 

They will not come back...

----------


## Richandler

The whole competative fund raising idea I brought up a while back but nobody wanted to listen. And hey look it turned out great for us.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Huckabee is continuing to do very well. Please keep donating so we can defeat him and his big government supporters! 

We don't know if Huck is withholding money until the very end. We need to donate and get a huge lead so there is no way he can win!

----------


## TVMH

> The whole competative fund raising idea I brought up a while back but nobody wanted to listen. And hey look it turned out great for us.


You were just ahead of your time.

That's a common theme with RP supporters.

----------


## NinjaPirate

Huck's catching up!

----------


## purplechoe

It will fizzle out in a few, I'm not worried.

----------


## V4Vendetta

> Wonder how much grief I am causing the "official" campaign by listing the following:
> 
> Employer: Continental Congress
> 
> Job Title: Minuteman


LMAO

----------


## MozoVote

They might be holding on to some offline donations in order to make it POP right at the end. Don't assume it's a secure lead.

----------


## Dan D.

> Huck's catching up!


But Paul's catching on, I'm telling you.

----------


## Mark Rushmore

Mayday Mayday Mayday ... we're going down

----------


## margomaps

Rumor has it that Huck's campaign will add in a bunch of offline donations just prior to midnight.  Our < $30k advantage could quickly turn into a $30k deficit that we won't be able to recover from in time.

----------


## jashepard

huckabee has made a near 10,000 gain, we're slowing down

----------


## DZE

They are probably calling in every favor they have.

----------


## ItDoesNotStopWithRonPaul

CAll your friends now!!! Get them to give now!!!

----------


## robert4rp08

Damn... this would be a good  time to have friends. lolz

----------


## Matthew Zak

this is exciting!

----------


## jashepard

come on west coast donate

----------


## Dan D.

Our lead has closed to $24,000. If an $88,000 lead at 2:00 PM wasn't enough for Huckabee, $24k sure isn't enough to keep us up. If there's anyone who hasn't yet been contacted (check Facebook, MySpace, Meetup, DailyPaul, LRC blog, ronpaulhq.net, friends, family, and the Paul-friendly blogosphere). Also, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to use the old thisnovember5th.com and thisnovember11th.com lists, if we can. We've got 1 hour 39 minutes. Let's increase the lead.

----------


## goRPaul

This sure isn't over.  I'm going shopping!

----------


## DZE

Their site keeps dropping out.

----------


## Menthol Patch

We need to make sure that we win tonight. We cannot be CERTAIN of victory until we have a HUGE lead! 

Please continue to donate!

----------


## hawkeyenick

holy crap, they are gaining like no other

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Our lead has closed to $24,000. If an $88,000 lead at 2:00 PM wasn't enough for Huckabee, $24k sure isn't enough to keep us up. If there's anyone who hasn't yet been contacted (check Facebook, MySpace, Meetup, DailyPaul, LRC blog, ronpaulhq.net, friends, family, and the Paul-friendly blogosphere). Also, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to use the old thisnovember5th.com and thisnovember11th.com lists, if we can. We've got 1 hour 39 minutes. Let's increase the lead.


I totally agree. Please make an EMERGENCY phone call or email to everyone you know and urge them to donate NOW!

----------


## jashepard

we've got to understand how the media will look at this if it does get coverage, if huckabee wins, they will see it as a race and with huckabee winning smearing our grassroots efforts, unplanned or not, they would make a big deal of this.

----------


## hawkeyenick

> we've got to understand how the media will look at this if it does get coverage, if huckabee wins, they will see it as a race and with huckabee winning smearing our grassroots efforts, unplanned or not, they would make a big deal of this.


If we win, they will ignore it of course...even with their 14 hour lead

----------


## Paul4Prez

> I've got the story here:
> 
> http://paul4prez.blogspot.com/2007/1...-huckabee.html
> 
> Please correct any errors you see, in the comments section.
> 
> Thanks.


Here's the blog entry....

----------


## TVMH

> Here's the blog entry....


LOLZ!!11!  "Nobody Does it Better"....oh, the irony.

----------


## Eleutheros

> You don't think it's serious when they accuse us of cheating?  You don't think it's serious that they call themselves the "moral" ones while at the same time promoting preemptive war in Iraq and the killing of innocent civilians?  Frankly, their goals and agendas are downright scary!  They don't want freedom.  They don't want American sovereignty.  They do want innocent people to die!  And for what?  Honor?  That's criminal!


In its proper perspective (that perspective was that this whole thread discussion was supposed to be an impromptu, yet friendly donation race between the two campaigns), no I do not think it is serious at all.

While like you, I don't particularly agree with Huckabee's pro-war, big government platform, in the grand scheme of things, it's irrelevant, as we have our own goals to accomplish, which is why I say that it ain't that serious.

----------


## Rusty John

Another way to grab attention without spending money is the National Canvassing Weekend idea- having as many Paul supporters canvass their neighborhoods on the weekend of December1st and 2nd- each Paul supporter hits 200 houses in their neighborhood.  This is the anniversary of Rosa Parks refusing to giveup her seat on the bus and the anniversary of John Brown's hanging...lol.  Also the anniversary of Enron declaring bankruptcy.  If we can get 40,000 supporters out for a couple ofhours each during the weekend that'd be 8 million households reached and that many more possible contributors for the Tea Party.  It doesn't have to be anything fancy- just going door-to-door and handing out Slim Jims.

By the time this is over,Glenn Beck and the NeoCons will have labeled Rosa Parks a terrorist....lol.

----------


## Inflation

This proves what the internet was saying weeks ago, "Ron Paul is the new Chuck Norris."

----------


## Talldude1412

> You don't think it's serious when they accuse us of cheating?  You don't think it's serious that they call themselves the "moral" ones while at the same time promoting preemptive war in Iraq and the killing of innocent civilians?  Frankly, their goals and agendas are downright scary!  They don't want freedom.  They don't want American sovereignty.  They do want innocent people to die!  And for what?  Honor?  That's criminal!


I agree, it is very disconcerting to be accused of cheating, or being loonies, but in the grand scheme of things, getting irate and emotional doesn't help any discussion. It only hardens hearts against your ideals. As far as the killing of innocents, thats something the Iraqi's mostly have a monopoly on. We created the stage for it to happen on, but it isn't our fault they are doing it. I would be very interested to hear what you believe would happen in the event of an immediate withdrawal? Surely you don't expect all those sectarian gangs to stop fighting for power? When we leave I can reasonably assume things are going to get worse, and more innocent people will die.

You can call for immediate withdrawal in the name of changing our foreign policy into non-interventionism, you can call for immediate withdrawal in the name of fiscal responsibility, but do not try to convince yourself that our prompt leaving will result in less civilian deaths. (Not unless the Iraqi people somehow have confidence in their new gov't to protect them when we leave.)

----------


## peruvianRP

oh my devil! 

I can't beleive it! we kicked some ass. I just checked their reponses in the Huck's forums and they are praying to win Ron Paul, they say that GOD is in Hucks favor.... 
I'm wont laugh but come on. 


"The power of prayer will keep them from outraising us." - Huckster fan.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> oh my devil! 
> 
> I can't beleive it! we kicked some ass. I just checked their reponses in the Huck's forums and they are praying to win Ron Paul, they say that GOD is in Hucks favor.... 
> I'm wont laugh but come on. 
> 
> 
> "The power of prayer will keep them from outraising us." - Huckster fan.


The spirit of a revolution has more pull than a prayer with materialistic means.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Hello Everyone,

We beat Huckabee yesterday and now it is time to beat Fred!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t=39771&page=7

----------


## hillertexas

I put together a scrapbook-type thing about our Huckabee fight yesterday.  I want to post it but I don't know how.  Can I email it to someone who knows how to post it so others can use/manipulate it?  It has screen shots of the graph throughout the night as well as pictures people posted on this thread and memorable quotes from the night.  I don't have a website to put it on.  I am using a MAC if that matters.

----------


## Ron LOL

> I put together a scrapbook-type thing about our Huckabee fight yesterday.  I want to post it but I don't know how.  Can I email it to someone who knows how to post it so others can use/manipulate it?  It has screen shots of the graph throughout the night as well as pictures people posted on this thread and memorable quotes from the night.  I don't have a website to put it on.  I am using a MAC if that matters.


Upload to http://imageshack.us

----------


## hillertexas

I don't think they upload .ppt files.  I did this in PowerPoint.  I think i found a good power point sharing site...working on it

----------

